# ho lawn mower racing



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

well heres another work in progress its an ho lawn mower for x-traction chassis the seat and steering wheel will be "add on's" (not vacuum formed) still needs a little touching up and i need to grind the jb weld off it will not sit as 2nd picture shows i did that just to show how the wheels line up



























anyone have an idea of what to make a driver out of?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*ho people*



Dunk21 said:


> *snip*anyone have an idea of what to make a driver out of?


Yes I do....you can find them at your local Comic Book store. They are used for gaming or check Pay-Bay for Homies also. Yes they are about ho scale...just blew them up for pics and Flashed to show detail. Sometimes I customize these via Cut off there heads and stuff....yeah! :roll: 
































































My favorite one is the Green Double Brained Dude...he was not cheap. Splurged this one time. Mine...so don't even ask.

These usually have bases on them. I have been told that the Yellow ring on base means weakest with Blue and Red being stronger. Just to let you know the same figures are offered in all the colors but, blue and red can cost more....Crazy Huh. lol Told my Comic book store Dude that we just hack them up and he shared this information with me.

Bob...zilla


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*More, ,more, more..................*

You asked for it. 

More:
































































yeah I have a few of these...Takes me a while but, just get a few each time I pick up my Ghost Rider comics.

Bob...zilla


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Dunk21 said:


> anyone have an idea of what to make a driver out of?


My favorite driver:

RAT FINK!!

Marty


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Marty,

Is that yours man? I love Rat Fink...yeah that would be my favorite also...if it was mine. Nice!!!! I sooooo saved that pic. to my documents to look at now and then...yeah!

Bob...zilla


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

bobhch said:


> Marty,
> 
> Is that yours man? I love Rat Fink...yeah that would be my favorite also...if it was mine. Nice!!!! I sooooo saved that pic. to my documents to look at now and then...yeah!
> 
> Bob...zilla


I do have a couple of them but that particular one is not mine. Someone put a Slim-Line chassis under the car to make a slot car. I have used Rat Fink in 1/24 slot cars as a driver.

Marty


----------



## Martin Simone (Feb 21, 2007)

Humm....seems I remember someone else last summer being egged on to do a riding mower...


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

hmmm seems like its time for someone to mind there own buisness


as long as my bodies werent filled or copied from other molds i can sculpt my own molds to look as close to other peoples as i can bye bye now :wave:

and does this look firmilier?


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Ummm...*

Ummm...
No...
I can barely see it...


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

lets see if mark the genius he is can figure out what it is 





henry ford made the automobile and other people made it too


----------



## Martin Simone (Feb 21, 2007)

Well let's see....you called Pete a scam artist for trying to sell you his vacuform stuff, at what was a steal back then, this after you did try to sell a design for a sprint car that SOMEONE ELSE designed as your own....Now you're attempting to copy his same design for a super mod even down to how it's mounted on the chassis, and doing a riding lawn mower that was suggested. Looks to me that you still can't come up with your own ideas.


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

> Now you're attempting to copy his same design for a super mod


its not his he sold it


i made a modification making it a new improved design


----------



## Martin Simone (Feb 21, 2007)

The design was his, weither he sold it or not. That design was made years before you were even born. And it don't look all that improved to me.


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

well i have nothing to add except if you want one its $2.00 plus s&h


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Honestly Martin (and others), I really could care less what some kid in western Pennsylvania is doing. He asked me for help and I declined, he asked me to ask Greg if he'd sell the molds I sold him and Greg declined. So he's doing it himself. 

Unless you're going to cut off the body mounts and ruin the chassis, this is the only real way to mount a vacuformed body to that chassis. It don't matter who came up with it, but if it did I'll credit Scott Green for suggesting it to me in March of 1985. I'm sure others who have no freeking Idea who me or Dunk are have done the same thing. If anyone buys his design, so be it. I'm not doing that kind of car anymore, they didn't sell well when I was so I'm not overly concerned that Dunk will pay his way through college doing them. And as he pointed out, he's not using my molds, or a body that I produced. If he was, or even if I suspected he was, my lawyer would be in contact with his parents. 

So just to clear things up, I don't care that he's doing a supermod, I don't care he's doing a riding mower...shoot, maybe Marty will finally get one if he does.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Again I say, guys, run hard body's, cool paint jobs and tons of decals, It's a blast.
It was no fun before (the arguing about the lexan stuff) and It will get old here fast.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

hey ed


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

*And now back to our regularly scheduled program...*

I found some HO scale riding mowers that might be used for HO chassis's: (kind of a cool idea...)










http://cgi.ebay.com/HO-1-87-scale-W...AWN-MOWER_W0QQitemZ270176633299QQcmdZViewItem

(above can also be found at Walthers: http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/781-39501)









http://www.modeltraincrossing.com/jli_detail_index.htm


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Hey !!!.....*

That looks like Joe's haircut.  .... nd



(He'll get me in chat tnite for this one no doubt)


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I wanna know where they got the idea a woman would mow the lawn. Talk about out of the realm of reality.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Dave and Pete,

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...zilla


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Dunk21 said:


> well i have nothing to add except if you want one its $2.00 plus s&h


You are reaping what you sow Dunk. You are unlikely to get a fair crack here because you don't deserve it. And clearly the same chip is there on your shoulder. Just suck it up, learn a lesson, and go somewere else.


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

im sure i can make it fly on ebay


----------



## Martin Simone (Feb 21, 2007)

Dunk21 said:


> im sure i can make it fly on ebay


I'm sure you can to some unsuspecting idiot who buys them. Sort of like that vacuformer you tried to sell for almost $100 that wouldn't work. You seriously need to be prosecuted for fraud, you shouldn't even be selling on ebay since you're not old enough. I just cannot understand why you continue to come here when you know you are not wanted like Montoya says.


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

the bodies work i would have gladly refunded the $$ if the vacuum former didnt work



just like the knock off i phone was made....


knock off slot cars shall be too


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Pete McKay said:


> I wanna know where they got the idea a woman would mow the lawn. Talk about out of the realm of reality.



My wife cuts our 1/2 acre with a walk behind 21" mower.


----------

